# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دوستانی که نظام قدیم هستند ولی کنکور ۹۹ رو نظام جدید شرکت کردند...

## irani7878

سلام وقتتون بخیر دوستان
کسایی که نظام قدیم هستن ولی امسال کنکور ۹۹ نظام جدید شرکت کردن چندتاسوال داشتم ازتون...ممنون میشم جواب بدید
ایا راضی هستید از اینکه اینکار رو کردید؟
تونستید با کتابای نظام جدید ارتباط بگیرید؟
راسته که ۸۰ درصد مطالب عمومیا و اختصاصیا یکسانه در هر دو نظام؟
کنکور رو خوب دادید؟یعنی به نتبجه دلخواهتون میرسید؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام وقتتون بخیر دوستان
> کسایی که نظام قدیم هستن ولی امسال کنکور ۹۹ نظام جدید شرکت کردن چندتاسوال داشتم ازتون...ممنون میشم جواب بدید
> ایا راضی هستید از اینکه اینکار رو کردید؟
> تونستید با کتابای نظام جدید ارتباط بگیرید؟
> راسته که ۸۰ درصد مطالب عمومیا و اختصاصیا یکسانه در هر دو نظام؟
> کنکور رو خوب دادید؟یعنی به نتبجه دلخواهتون میرسید؟


دیگه نظام قدیم نیست بهتره تکلیفت رو مشخص کنی من خودم قدیمی بودم ولی دیگه سال بعد میرم جدید با همه مکافاتی که داره ولی آره مباحث مشترک زیاده مخصوصا تو فیزیک و ریاضی ادبیاتم قرابت آرایه و دستور قدیم بخونی میتونی به سوالای این قسمت تو جدید جواب بدی
عربی هم قواعد همونا هستن فقط یسری چیزایی اضافه شدن که انگشت شمارن 
دینی و شیمی و زیست ولی دیگه باید کتاب اخرین چاپ بخری

----------


## reza2018

> سلام وقتتون بخیر دوستان
> کسایی که نظام قدیم هستن ولی امسال کنکور ۹۹ نظام جدید شرکت کردن چندتاسوال داشتم ازتون...ممنون میشم جواب بدید
> ایا راضی هستید از اینکه اینکار رو کردید؟
> تونستید با کتابای نظام جدید ارتباط بگیرید؟
> راسته که ۸۰ درصد مطالب عمومیا و اختصاصیا یکسانه در هر دو نظام؟
> کنکور رو خوب دادید؟یعنی به نتبجه دلخواهتون میرسید؟




بله راضی هستم،هرچند اگر برمیگشتم عقب احتمالا از همون تابستون مطالعه برای نظام قدیم رو شروع میکردم تا اینکه 1-2 ماه درگیر حواشی تغییر نظام باشم!
بجز شیمی با بقیه ارتباط گرفتم حتی بنظرم کتاب درسی های جدید جذاب تر از نظام قدیم اند.(بجز شیمی که  بدترین کتاب درسی شیمی تاریخ کره زمین هست)
ریاضی و فیزیک تقریبا هیچ مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم ندارن ولی خیلی  از مباحث نظام قدیم حذف شده مثل انتگرال،ماتریس،مشتق توابع مثلثاتی،بخش  زیادی از کاربرد مشتق و...
شیمی باز مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم نداره  و فقط حذفیات داشته...اما متن فصل ها تغییرات نسبتا زیادی دارن و البته  مطالب دیگه اون نظم کتاب های قدیم رو ندارن و پراکنده مطرح شدن
زیست  تغییرات زیادی داشته بیان مطالب فرق کرده (روون تر شده و دیگه مثل قدیم پر  ابهام نیست)...اینجا خیلی نمیتونی روی داشته هات از کتابای نظام قدیم حساب  کنی
در عمومی ها هم کم و بیش تغییرات بوده بجز زبان که سخت تر شده بقیه درس های عمومی آسون تر و کم حجم تر شدن.

----------


## _Joseph_

> بله راضی هستم،هرچند اگر برمیگشتم عقب احتمالا از همون تابستون مطالعه برای نظام قدیم رو شروع میکردم تا اینکه 1-2 ماه درگیر حواشی تغییر نظام باشم!
> بجز شیمی با بقیه ارتباط گرفتم حتی بنظرم کتاب درسی های جدید جذاب تر از نظام قدیم اند.(بجز شیمی که  بدترین کتاب درسی شیمی تاریخ کره زمین هست)
> ریاضی و فیزیک تقریبا هیچ مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم ندارن ولی خیلی  از مباحث نظام قدیم حذف شده مثل انتگرال،ماتریس،مشتق توابع مثلثاتی،بخش  زیادی از کاربرد مشتق و...
> شیمی باز مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم نداره  و فقط حذفیات داشته...اما متن فصل ها تغییرات نسبتا زیادی دارن و البته  مطالب دیگه اون نظم کتاب های قدیم رو ندارن و پراکنده مطرح شدن
> زیست  تغییرات زیادی داشته بیان مطالب فرق کرده (روون تر شده و دیگه مثل قدیم پر  ابهام نیست)...اینجا خیلی نمیتونی روی داشته هات از کتابای نظام قدیم حساب  کنی
> در عمومی ها هم کم و بیش تغییرات بوده بجز زبان که سخت تر شده بقیه درس های عمومی آسون تر و کم حجم تر شدن.


سلام  به نظرتون کتابهای درسی رو باید بخونیم؟؟؟ و اینکه برای عربی و ادبیات سیر تا پیاز واجبه برای سال به سال یا نه ؟؟ چون چاپ 97 اینا برای دهم گیر نمیاد

----------


## reza2018

> سلام  به نظرتون کتابهای درسی رو باید بخونیم؟؟؟ و اینکه برای عربی و ادبیات سیر تا پیاز واجبه برای سال به سال یا نه ؟؟ چون چاپ 97 اینا برای دهم گیر نمیاد


در زیست،شیمی،دینی خوندن کتاب درسی واجب هست درزبان-ادبیات-عربی و فیزیک واجب نیست ولی کمک کننده هست بخصوص زبان که ممکن حتی جملات مشابه کتاب درسی در کنکور بیاد.

----------


## _Joseph_

> در زیست،شیمی،دینی خوندن کتاب درسی واجب هست درزبان-ادبیات-عربی و فیزیک واجب نیست ولی کمک کننده هست بخصوص زبان که ممکن حتی جملات مشابه کتاب درسی در کنکور بیاد.


زبان رو من نخونده بالای 80 میزنم فقط عربیم داغونه داغون

----------


## _Joseph_

دوستان کتاب لغت ادبیات توی بازار هست که لغات رو در عبارت بیاره مثل زبان که لغت رو با یه عبارتی میارن تا بهتر یادت بمونه؟؟؟

----------


## Farnooshh

> دوستان کتاب لغت ادبیات توی بازار هست که لغات رو در عبارت بیاره مثل زبان که لغت رو با یه عبارتی میارن تا بهتر یادت بمونه؟؟؟


بله کتاب مبحثی لغت و املای خیلی سبز به این نحوه 
زیر هر کلمه یک جمله هم نوشته

----------


## reza2018

> زبان رو من نخونده بالای 80 میزنم فقط عربیم داغونه داغون


انشالله که کنکور هم 80 بزنی :Yahoo (4): 



> دوستان کتاب لغت ادبیات توی بازار هست که لغات رو در عبارت بیاره مثل زبان که لغت رو با یه عبارتی میارن تا بهتر یادت بمونه؟؟؟


هفت خوان خیلی سبز-جیبی خیلی سبز

----------


## _Joseph_

> انشالله که کنکور هم 80 بزنی
> 
> 
> هفت خوان خیلی سبز-جیبی خیلی سبز


ممنون

----------


## .Delaram

> بله راضی هستم،هرچند اگر برمیگشتم عقب احتمالا از همون تابستون مطالعه برای نظام قدیم رو شروع میکردم تا اینکه 1-2 ماه درگیر حواشی تغییر نظام باشم!
> بجز شیمی با بقیه ارتباط گرفتم حتی بنظرم کتاب درسی های جدید جذاب تر از نظام قدیم اند.(بجز شیمی که  بدترین کتاب درسی شیمی تاریخ کره زمین هست)
> ریاضی و فیزیک تقریبا هیچ مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم ندارن ولی خیلی  از مباحث نظام قدیم حذف شده مثل انتگرال،ماتریس،مشتق توابع مثلثاتی،بخش  زیادی از کاربرد مشتق و...
> شیمی باز مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم نداره  و فقط حذفیات داشته...اما متن فصل ها تغییرات نسبتا زیادی دارن و البته  مطالب دیگه اون نظم کتاب های قدیم رو ندارن و پراکنده مطرح شدن
> زیست  تغییرات زیادی داشته بیان مطالب فرق کرده (روون تر شده و دیگه مثل قدیم پر  ابهام نیست)...اینجا خیلی نمیتونی روی داشته هات از کتابای نظام قدیم حساب  کنی
> در عمومی ها هم کم و بیش تغییرات بوده بجز زبان که سخت تر شده بقیه درس های عمومی آسون تر و کم حجم تر شدن.


من زیست قدیمم قوی بود یعنی اگ جدید بدم نابود میشه :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 
یه چیز دیگه در کل اگه الان میخواستی کنکور بدی قدیم میدادی یا جدید

----------


## reza2018

> من زیست قدیمم قوی بود یعنی اگ جدید بدم نابود میشه
> یه چیز دیگه در کل اگه الان میخواستی کنکور بدی قدیم میدادی یا جدید


اگر در زیست قوی بودی پس بلدی چطور زیست بخونی مهم ترین نکته هم در زیست چطور خوندنش هست...ازطرفی حجم کتابای زیست جدید کمتر و روون تر هست.به راحتی میتونی جمعش کنی
با در نظر گرفتن حجم کمتر و آسون تر بودن نظام جدید و اینکه یک بار کنکور جدید دادم، قطعا جدید شرکت میکنم...البته الان که دیگه حق انتخاب نداریم و فقط قرار کنکور نظام جدید برگزار بشه

پ.ن : اگر قصد داری 1400 کنکور بدی بهتر سریعتر شروع کنی،خیلی زود دیر میشه

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


اگر در زیست قوی بودی پس بلدی چطور زیست بخونی مهم ترین نکته هم در زیست چطور خوندنش هست...ازطرفی حجم کتابای زیست جدید کمتر و روون تر هست.به راحتی میتونی جمعش کنی
با در نظر گرفتن حجم کمتر و آسون تر بودن نظام جدید و اینکه یک بار کنکور جدید دادم، قطعا جدید شرکت میکنم...البته الان که دیگه حق انتخاب نداریم و فقط قرار کنکور نظام جدید برگزار بشه

پ.ن : اگر قصد داری 1400 کنکور بدی بهتر سریعتر شروع کنی،خیلی زود دیر میشه


بنظرتون از کتاب تست  فیزیک قدیم میشه تست زد یا مشکل پیش میاد؟*

----------


## mhm245542

> زبان رو من نخونده بالای 80 میزنم فقط عربیم داغونه داغون


کلاسای میثم فلاح ببین خیلی تاثیرگذاره

----------


## reza2018

> *
> بنظرتون از کتاب تست  فیزیک قدیم میشه تست زد یا مشکل پیش میاد؟*


میشه استفاده کرد ولی خوبه یه سری تغییرات هرچند کم بوده
بهتره از کتاب نظام جدید استفاده کنی.

----------


## _Joseph_

> کلاسای میثم فلاح ببین خیلی تاثیرگذاره


والا میخوام برای عربی و ادبیات سیر تا پیاز بگیرم برای هر سه تا پایه که کتابها رو پوشش بده چون کتاب درسی نتونستم گیر بیارم

----------


## .Delaram

> اگر در زیست قوی بودی پس بلدی چطور زیست بخونی مهم ترین نکته هم در زیست چطور خوندنش هست...ازطرفی حجم کتابای زیست جدید کمتر و روون تر هست.به راحتی میتونی جمعش کنی
> با در نظر گرفتن حجم کمتر و آسون تر بودن نظام جدید و اینکه یک بار کنکور جدید دادم، قطعا جدید شرکت میکنم...البته الان که دیگه حق انتخاب نداریم و فقط قرار کنکور نظام جدید برگزار بشه
> 
> پ.ن : اگر قصد داری 1400 کنکور بدی بهتر سریعتر شروع کنی،خیلی زود دیر میشه


ممنون از کمکتون 
والا هم از سال پیش خستم هم هنوز نتایج نیومده ان شاالله بعد نتایج
فقط خیلی ناراحتم که الان باید مثل یه دانش اموز صفر محسوب بشم
از طرفی منابع خیلی گیجم کرده

----------


## Fatima. F

> بله راضی هستم،هرچند اگر برمیگشتم عقب احتمالا از همون تابستون مطالعه برای نظام قدیم رو شروع میکردم تا اینکه 1-2 ماه درگیر حواشی تغییر نظام باشم!
> بجز شیمی با بقیه ارتباط گرفتم حتی بنظرم کتاب درسی های جدید جذاب تر از نظام قدیم اند.(بجز شیمی که  بدترین کتاب درسی شیمی تاریخ کره زمین هست)
> ریاضی و فیزیک تقریبا هیچ مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم ندارن ولی خیلی  از مباحث نظام قدیم حذف شده مثل انتگرال،ماتریس،مشتق توابع مثلثاتی،بخش  زیادی از کاربرد مشتق و...
> شیمی باز مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم نداره  و فقط حذفیات داشته...اما متن فصل ها تغییرات نسبتا زیادی دارن و البته  مطالب دیگه اون نظم کتاب های قدیم رو ندارن و پراکنده مطرح شدن
> زیست  تغییرات زیادی داشته بیان مطالب فرق کرده (روون تر شده و دیگه مثل قدیم پر  ابهام نیست)...اینجا خیلی نمیتونی روی داشته هات از کتابای نظام قدیم حساب  کنی
> در عمومی ها هم کم و بیش تغییرات بوده بجز زبان که سخت تر شده بقیه درس های عمومی آسون تر و کم حجم تر شدن.


سلام. من زیست قدیمم خوب بود از اونجایی که نمیخوام کلاس برم و جزوه هم ندارم کتابی که درسنامه خیلی خوبی داشته باشه معرفی میکنید. و همچنین نظرتون در مورد فاگوزیست چیه؟ درسنامه کاملی داره؟

----------


## irani7878

> سلام. من زیست قدیمم خوب بود از اونجایی که نمیخوام کلاس برم و جزوه هم ندارم کتابی که درسنامه خیلی خوبی داشته باشه معرفی میکنید. و همچنین نظرتون در مورد فاگوزیست چیه؟ درسنامه کاملی داره؟


میگن که کتابای نسل جدید نشر الگو خیلی خوبه منم میخوام بگیرم ولی فعلا فقط برای دهم اومده..

----------


## reza2018

> سلام. من زیست قدیمم خوب بود از اونجایی که نمیخوام کلاس برم و جزوه هم ندارم کتابی که درسنامه خیلی خوبی داشته باشه معرفی میکنید. و همچنین نظرتون در مورد فاگوزیست چیه؟ درسنامه کاملی داره؟


فاگو زیست رو ندیدم...تعریف کتابای سال به سال خیلی سبز رو شنیدم ولی خودم ندیدمشون...جزوات عمارلو هم میتونه منبع خیلی خوبی باشه.
به جای درسنامه میتونید از ویس های تدریس استاد رضاامیر هم استفاده کنید یک کلاس کامل هست و از هر درسنامه ای بهتره

----------


## irani7878

> بله راضی هستم،هرچند اگر برمیگشتم عقب احتمالا از همون تابستون مطالعه برای نظام قدیم رو شروع میکردم تا اینکه 1-2 ماه درگیر حواشی تغییر نظام باشم!
> بجز شیمی با بقیه ارتباط گرفتم حتی بنظرم کتاب درسی های جدید جذاب تر از نظام قدیم اند.(بجز شیمی که  بدترین کتاب درسی شیمی تاریخ کره زمین هست)
> ریاضی و فیزیک تقریبا هیچ مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم ندارن ولی خیلی  از مباحث نظام قدیم حذف شده مثل انتگرال،ماتریس،مشتق توابع مثلثاتی،بخش  زیادی از کاربرد مشتق و...
> شیمی باز مطلب جدیدی نسبت به نظام قدیم نداره  و فقط حذفیات داشته...اما متن فصل ها تغییرات نسبتا زیادی دارن و البته  مطالب دیگه اون نظم کتاب های قدیم رو ندارن و پراکنده مطرح شدن
> زیست  تغییرات زیادی داشته بیان مطالب فرق کرده (روون تر شده و دیگه مثل قدیم پر  ابهام نیست)...اینجا خیلی نمیتونی روی داشته هات از کتابای نظام قدیم حساب  کنی
> در عمومی ها هم کم و بیش تغییرات بوده بجز زبان که سخت تر شده بقیه درس های عمومی آسون تر و کم حجم تر شدن.


کتابای درسی متناسب با سالشون رو از کجا گیر اوردی؟؟پیدا نمیشه اصن

----------


## Fatima. F

> میگن که کتابای نسل جدید نشر الگو خیلی خوبه منم میخوام بگیرم ولی فعلا فقط برای دهم اومده..


اتفاقا امروز سفارش دادم فردا احتمالا میارن

----------


## Fatima. F

> فاگو زیست رو ندیدم...تعریف کتابای سال به سال خیلی سبز رو شنیدم ولی خودم ندیدمشون...جزوات عمارلو هم میتونه منبع خیلی خوبی باشه.
> به جای درسنامه میتونید از ویس های تدریس استاد رضاامیر هم استفاده کنید یک کلاس کامل هست و از هر درسنامه ای بهتره


Pdf فاگوزیست رو دیدم به نظر خوب میومد. چقدر کتابا گرونن خیلی تو انتخاب محدودیم

----------


## reza2018

> کتابای درسی متناسب با سالشون رو از کجا گیر اوردی؟؟پیدا نمیشه اصن


دوازدهم رو از سایت خود آموزش و پرورش گرفتم دهم-یازدهم رو هم از کتاب فروشی های سطح شهر پیداکردم

----------


## B.R

دوستان بنظرتون میشه از کتابای کمک درسی ۹۹ برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ استفاده کرد ؟؟؟

----------


## reza2018

> دوستان بنظرتون میشه از کتابای کمک درسی ۹۹ برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰ استفاده کرد ؟؟؟


بجز دینی و زیست بقیه رو میشه استفاده کرد.
یکی از دبیرای ادبیات میگفت کتاب های پایه تغییرات داشتن که راست و دروغش رو نمیدونم

----------


## Khali

> بجز دینی و زیست بقیه رو میشه استفاده کرد.
> یکی از دبیرای ادبیات میگفت کتاب های پایه تغییرات داشتن که راست و دروغش رو نمیدونم


دبیر دینی رایان کلاس که مولف گاج هم هست
گفت دینی کمتر از ۵ درصد تغییر داشته و میشه از منابع ۹۹ استفاده کرد

----------


## _Joseph_

> کتابای درسی متناسب با سالشون رو از کجا گیر اوردی؟؟پیدا نمیشه اصن


فقط دینی و زیست رو بخر بقیه رو از کنکوریهای پارسال میتونی بگیری
برا ادبیاتم مبتکران سال به سال یا سیر تا پیاز بگیر

----------


## _Joseph_

اگه میخواین همه کتابهای درسی نظام جدید رو مطابق با سال چاپ مناسب کنکور ۱۴۰۰ داشته باشین برای همه رشته ها 
میتونین از پیج اینستا  @konkoor_tm
سفارش بدین هر جلد کتاب ۳۵ تومن

----------


## _Joseph_

> بجز دینی و زیست بقیه رو میشه استفاده کرد.
> یکی از دبیرای ادبیات میگفت کتاب های پایه تغییرات داشتن که راست و دروغش رو نمیدونم


بخدا هیچکدومش تغییرا انچنانی نداشتن فوق اش ۱۵ درصد ولی ما زیادی وسواسی و حساس شدیم

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> اگه میخواین همه کتابهای درسی نظام جدید رو مطابق با سال چاپ مناسب کنکور ۱۴۰۰ داشته باشین برای همه رشته ها 
> میتونین از پیج اینستا  @konkoor_tm
> سفارش بدین هر جلد کتاب ۳۵ تومن


کتابای هر سه سال روی هم چقدر میشه؟من اینستا ندارم یه نگاهی بنداز بی زحمت

----------


## _Joseph_

> کتابای هر سه سال روی هم چقدر میشه؟من اینستا ندارم یه نگاهی بنداز بی زحمت


کلا همش رو بگیری 750000

----------


## _Saturn_

> کلا همش رو بگیری 750000


پیجی که گفتی معتبره؟
خودت خریدی؟ کیفیت چاپشون چطوره؟!

----------


## _Joseph_

> پیجی که گفتی معتبره؟
> خودت خریدی؟ کیفیت چاپشون چطوره؟!


بله معتبره دوستم خریده و 8 روزه دستش رسیده والا منکه فکر کنم همون کتابها رو از خود آموزش پرورش گرفتن چون مو نمیزه با کتابهای مدارس

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> کلا همش رو بگیری 750000


بنظرت می ارزه اینقدر؟

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

۷۵۰ هزار تومن فقط کتاب درسی ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  از دیوار یا دست دومی ها بگیرید مالِ هرسالی شده بعدش خودتون تطبیق بزنید ، من کتابای زیست نظام قدیممو این کارو کرده بودم( قبلا،چون سال بعدِ مام تغییر کرده بود) الانم دارم این کارو میکنم‌.ارزش نداره ۷۵۰تومن.

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> ۷۵۰ هزار تومن فقط کتاب درسی ؟؟؟؟ از دیوار یا دست دومی ها بگیرید مالِ هرسالی شده بعدش خودتون تطبیق بزنید ، من کتابای زیست نظام قدیممو این کارو کرده بودم( قبلا،چون سال بعدِ مام تغییر کرده بود) الانم دارم این کارو میکنم‌.ارزش نداره ۷۵۰تومن.


اینکاری که میگی حوصله زیادی میخواد ریسکشم بالاس ممکنه یجایی اشتباه کنی مخصوصا توی زیست یه جمله کم و زیاد بشه کلا نابود میشیم ولی از اونطرفم ۷۵۰ هزار تومن ظلمه خداییش:/دارن از آب گل آلود ماهی میگیرن

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

من قبلا هم این کارو کردم بدین صورت که هر فصلی رو میخواستم بخونم همون فصل رو فقط تطبیق میدادم هم یدور روخونی میشه هم تطبیق. نه اشتباهم توش نبود!! این نظر من بود، با ۷۵۰ تومن که کل کتابای کمک اموزشی دست دو میشه تهیه کرد از هر درس یه منبع.دقیقااا دیدن وضع رو دارن از اب گل الود ماهی میگیرن. این بی رحمیه،خودِ سایت توزیع کتاب باید همکاری کنه برای قدیمایی که قصد جدید دارن به قیمت پشت جلد کتاب ولی اینجا خیلی از آدمها بی رحم هستند.

----------


## _Joseph_

> بنظرت می ارزه اینقدر؟


نه 
من خودم عمومی ها و شیمی یکی از تجربی های شهرمون که 99 کنکور داد میگیرم منابع تغییر انچنانی نداشتن
ولی برای زیست شما تجربیها فک کنم ارزش داشته باشه بخرین فقط زیست رو

----------

